# Photos Not In Albums on Lr CC on iPhone



## jon54 (Dec 1, 2017)

The All Photos count is 690.  If I add the count of photos in Albums I get 637, a delta of 53.  Some how during import process I didn’t specify an album.  How can I filter All Photos and put the missing photos into an album


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 1, 2017)

There isn't an easy way, I'm afraid. Depending on how many albums you have, and if you have access to the new desktop version of the LRCC app, the best I could come up with is to select all photos and add a unique keyword to them all. Then select an album, select all, delete that new keyword. Repeat for the other albums. When done, only the images that are NOT in albums will still have that keyword applied, so select All Photos and use the keyword filter to search for that unique keyword....the search results will be the photos not currently in an album. It works on the desktop version, but not on the iOS version (because you can't select all images and apply a keyword to them all....or at least I don't know how to do that if it is in fact possible).


----------

